# Nissin Di622 Mk2 Flash Gun



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just bought one of these for my Nikon D5000 following a friends recommendation. It appears to be a great little flash gun with a considerable saving over the genuine Nikon flash gun :thumb:

Ive got it working straight out of the box and on the quick test I gave it in my living room it really does improve photos. The instructions are vague to say the least so I need to spend time familiarising myself with it.

Has anyone else got one of these? Any useful tips for operating it?

Cheers 

Nissin Di622 Mark11 Nikon Fit Speedlite with 3 Wireless: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I've got the MK1 Di622 and you're right, it is a very capable flash gun. Simple controls, so easy to use. Tips? Hmmmm, don't know of any really, other than get some cheapo Yongnuo radio triggers (I've got 4 RF 603s at £26 a pair I think they were on Amazon) and get the flash off the camera, it makes a heck of a difference to the lighting of your shots. It's all manual using those triggers, so no I-TTL or whatever, so the flash has to be in manual too, but you soon learn how much poke to give it. Stick the camera in manual too and you can get up to all sorts of tricks, turning daylight into night and all sorts.

One handy and cool accessory for any flash gun I'd recommend is an Opteka Flash Grid, again from Amazon. They focus the flash into a soft edged beam for highlighting stuff. Some great effects can be had using one of those, and the Opteka versions are one hell of a lot cheaper than the big name flash accessories such as Honl etc. Both these photos below were taken with the Nissin and the flash grid and camera and flash on manual:



















Some very good books I've got on flash and can recommend:





The last two are very similar, being the same author and publisher, and of the two the latter One Light Flash might be more useful.

Opteka Speed Grids:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...=stripbooks&field-keywords=opteka+speed+grids

Grid on my 450D and Canon flash gun. (Ignore the bear in the background, that was me mucking about for another thread...)









Look up the Honl version of those grids and you'll see what a bargain they are, and they perform the same job in the same manner.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, thanks Mick :thumb:

Ive never heard of of flash grids before, they look a neat idea. I guess they are mainly used for highlighting objects rather than general photography? For the price I may as well get one:thumb:

Thanks for the other links, I'll have a look into those tonight. 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep the grids focus the light down a fair bit, and can be used for objects or for portraits. They attach using a velcro strap so nothing permanent stuck to the flash itself.
I've just ordered a cheapo snoot too, another velcro attached fitment that folds into a tube on the flash and focuses the light down even more with a well defined hard edge, much like a spot light. That was a cheapo Chinese jobbie for just over a fiver, so looking forward to trying that out.

Once you start playing about with flash it can become addictive trying out the effects that can be had and so on, and certainly adds a whole new dimension to your photography.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds great.

As for the Yongnuo triggers, how do they work exactly? Would I put one inbetween the camera and the flash gun, then hold the other in my hand to remotely take a picture?

Sorry if I sound thick


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> As for the Yongnuo triggers, how do they work exactly? Would I put one inbetween the camera and the flash gun, then hold the other in my hand to remotely take a picture?
> 
> Sorry if I sound thick


Sender on the camera hot shoe then receiver attached to the flash - set the same channels, bang bang

I've used the Yongnuo's for work a few years now (RF-602 iirc), tidy bit of kit but means setting flash output manually which you get used to 

drew


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks. So with that set up ^^^ are you using a flashgun on the camera and a second flash gun on a tripod?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks. So with that set up ^^^ are you using a flashgun on the camera and a second flash gun on a tripod?


Both those photos above were taken using just the one flash gun fired wirelessly and held in my hand in fact, although I do use tripods too, mainly outdoors. Proper light stands are on my shopping list too.

The cheapo Yongnuo triggers do seem to work well, not had any problems with mine yet, and they seem to have an incredible range judging by what I've seen on Youtube and in other tests, firing the flash from a couple of post codes away seemingly.

You don't need radio triggers indoors mind, you should be able to fire the Nissin remotely using it's optical slave mode and the on camera flash to fire it. If I remember rightly you hold down the mode button until the power level display starts flashing, and it should then be set up to be fired by the camera's flash, but I've not used that method for a long while so may be wrong on that.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Just had a flick through my books and think the first of those links Understanding Flash Photography: How to Shoot Great Photographs Using Electronic Flash and Other Artificial Light Sources: Amazon.co.uk: Bryan Peterson: Books would be more useful if you're new to flash, as the one light flash book is more on using various light modifiers and so on.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks. So with that set up ^^^ are you using a flashgun on the camera and a second flash gun on a tripod?


Both flashes off camera on light stands (7dayshop Konig stands great quality) just as good as my lastolite one

You need the sender unit on the camera hotshoe otherwise it won't know when to trigger the flashes 

Drew


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Further to that you could stack the sender and another flash on the camera but the sender doesn't clamp down to the shoe like normal flashes do so wouldn't trust it as it would fall off


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

buckas said:


> Further to that you could stack the sender and another flash on the camera but the sender doesn't clamp down to the shoe like normal flashes do so wouldn't trust it as it would fall off


That's the one complaint I have with the Yongnuo triggers, there's no clamp on them so they are a sloppy fit in the hot shoe or flash stand etc. I've got tape on the feet of three of mine to bulk them up a bit which helps to a degree but it's still not ideal.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Any advice on which type of batteries I should be using with this flash gun please? 

Im currently just using normal rechargeable AA batteries and it takes a little while for the flash to become ready again after taking a shot. Would different batteries speed things up?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

After seeing good reviews on a couple of forums, I use these 7dayshop Rechargeable Ni-Mh Batteries - AA Size (2900mAh) - 4 Pack With Storage Case: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories That's on Amazon, you can get them direct from 7dayshop direct for the same cost of course. I've got three sets and they seem fine to me. There is always a slight delay when the flash has just been fired at full belt before it's ready again, but that doesn't worry me. Sanyo Eneloops get good reviews as well.
I have no idea about non rechargeables I'm afraid, as I don't use them.
No idea how those would compare to the ones you're already using though.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I also have the Di622 Mik2 which i bought on release for my D5000 
I have the previous version of the Yongnou triggers, the RF 602 and theyre a great cheap alternative to pocket wizards which are rather pricey!




If you buy the additional cable you can reverse them and use it as a wireless shutter release which is great as it can work without being in line with the camera as you have to be with the IR ML-L3. Only thing is you cant use BULB.. I only use my flash gun for light painting atm and the occasional attempt at water splash photography. CAnt offer any tips other than the triggers 
Phil


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Phil, that's interesting to know. 

My Nissin flash gun takes a good 15 seconds to charge back up between shots. Is this normal or does it depend on the batteries used?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks Phil, that's interesting to know.
> 
> My Nissin flash gun takes a good 15 seconds to charge back up between shots. Is this normal or does it depend on the batteries used?


It depends what power youre using it on... i would have to test mine but recently ive just been popping it with the test button 

Phil


----------

